# Avery has a Mast Cell Tumor...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Speaking of longevity, you just never really know. I swear this dog is going to put me in the nut house as well as the poor house!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh my, where is it and what does that mean for him? Can it be removed?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh my...this has got to stop.

where and when can it be removed.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lordy I am so sorry. Can you give more info? What's the prognosis?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The prognosis is good. Its on his right back leg behind his knee, so they will be able to remove it with good margins. The thing is, now we know he is prone to them so he could keep getting them throughout his life. There is no real knowing. They say that even grade I tumors that are removed with good margins could come back. Grade 3 (which is the worst) and I'm hoping he doesn't have, is highly invasive and spreads quickly. So here's hoping we have this removed and that's the last we hear of it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, that's good news, in part at least. I guess you are right, though, about once you get one you could get another one. 

When is the surgery? We need to know when to send our laser good thoughts your way


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't set a date for surgery yet. I have to get my money situation in order first. But I will update when I do.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

To the OP, I know how you feel! When you hear what the mass is, it's like your whole life flashes right in front of you. At least that's how I felt. Aspen had a grade I removed last year, and I pray he will have no more. I check him like crazy every other day...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You found it quickly so that is the good news. And now you know to keep a regular check for more of them so that is the other good thought. 

Let us know when the operation is so we can all send out our good thoughts and healing vibes your way.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What do they feel like? Rebel has has a hard bump that's about half the size of a pea on his side.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> What do they feel like? Rebel has has a hard bump that's about half the size of a pea on his side.


Not to scare you but, I would probably get that aspirated. I believe most MCT's are hard.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> To the OP, I know how you feel! When you hear what the mass is, it's like your whole life flashes right in front of you. At least that's how I felt. Aspen had a grade I removed last year, and I pray he will have no more. I check him like crazy every other day...


I was actually fine at the vet. It wasn't the first time I heard Mast Cell Tumor, so I kinda had an idea of what I was getting into. When I had to tell someone, that's when I lost it. Told my BF first, started balling. Then told my dad, crying continued when I finally got to my mom I had relaxed a little. Even though the prognosis is good and I am trying to be positive there is always that negative thought creeping around in my head (I tend to be a pessimist, so I am trying really hard to think positive)...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> I was actually fine at the vet. It wasn't the first time I heard Mast Cell Tumor, so I kinda had an idea of what I was getting into. When I had to tell someone, that's when I lost it. Told my BF first, started balling. Then told my dad, crying continued when I finally got to my mom I had relaxed a little. Even though the prognosis is good and I am trying to be positive there is always that negative thought creeping around in my head (I tend to be a pessimist, so I am trying really hard to think positive)...


Oh I was fine at the vet to. I got home and I lost it...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery's looks very nonthreatening, almost like a large skin tag. It's soft as well. Which is another good point, get anything suspicious looked at...It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Avery's looks very nonthreatening, almost like a large skin tag. It's soft as well. Which is another good point, get anything suspicious looked at...It's better to be safe than sorry.


Oh wow, Aspen's was really hard.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

And apparently they are very common in Boxers. I always thought Avery was more Boxer than anything else, for me this kinda confirms my suspicions..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drews parents dog had a HUGE growth on her face removed and now she has a "Joker smile".

Anyway, I hope everything goes smoothly for Avery. We will all be here for your support :smile:

How old is Avery?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to you both. I'll get him checked.

And good thoughts to Avery. Please let us know when he's scheduled for surgery.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery turned 2 in January.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes, he's young for this.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow I am sorry for this, when you hear mast cell it is scary. Praying for him and you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> And apparently they are very common in Boxers. I always thought Avery was more Boxer than anything else, for me this kinda confirms my suspicions..


Boxers are very prone to lumps and bumps as well as cancer  Annie has oral tumors (when we think ended up just being an autominue disease since they are going away with the PMR diet). She also has about 15 skin tags. My vet told me there is nothing to worry about right now and to watch and see if they get bigger, hard, change shape or color. 
Annie is also had bad reactions to anesthesia so I don't know what I would do if she had to have one removed.

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> And apparently they are very common in Boxers. I always thought Avery was more Boxer than anything else, for me this kinda confirms my suspicions..


i just read about that the other day. thought this site was helpful for anyone who wants to know more about MCT's. Hope you don't have to deal with many more
Pet Owner's Crash Course in Canine Mast Cell Tumors


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

lauren43 said:


> And apparently they are very common in Boxers. I always thought Avery was more Boxer than anything else, for me this kinda confirms my suspicions..


This is correct. Here is an interesting read Bavaria's Boxers Medical News - Cancer Treatment and Prevention Therapy - Vera Kollar I know of 3 ppl currently using this as a part of their treatment program.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Oh no, poor guy! hope everything turns out ok, positive thoughts sent your way!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, I've always loved Avery's sweet face! Please keep us updated and let us know how everything goes. I know the worst part is the waiting... keeping our fingers and paws crossed for you. <3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Avery's looks very nonthreatening, almost like a large skin tag. It's soft as well. Which is another good point, get anything suspicious looked at...It's better to be safe than sorry.


i so agree with that...malia has fatty lipomas and my vet maps them.....so that when she does go in for her yearly, he knows if there are more or if they got larger or smaller.

he will be very surprised this year as her lipomas are going away....and it's because of this bioprepII. 

i hope it all works out....why is it that they can tell me i have bladder cancer and it doesn't even faze me but tell me something about my dog and i'm bawling like a big baby......

since you caught it early, that is good news.....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sending good thoughts. Bonzi has a really large one on his side. We had it removed, and it came back a little over a year later. We had him tested to make sure it had not spread to his lungs. Since all other health tests were good, we had it removed a second time. It is probably going to come back again since the cells are capable of regenerating. We can only hope that it will hold off for at least another couple years. Because of the location, the surgery is very extensive (he has about a 8-10in cut almost his entire side) at his age, I don't know that it would be fair to put him thru a 3rd surgery.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, I hope everything goes well! They are very common in bully breeds aren't they? I had a pit bull roommate for awhile who had them- but they were not removed until they were all over her body. I'm sure everything will go fine, just remember, margins margins margins!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you and Avery are having to go through this. I will keep you both in my thoughts and hope for a positive outcome.


----------

